# Yet Another embroidery machine question



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Singer has a heck of a deal on HSN and I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with the Singer embroidery machines.

This one is the SES1000, it comes with lots of software. One that will ditigize fonts from Word and clip art, alos will ditigize photo's. It is as sewing machine along with the embroidery machine. Even comes with an attachment that acts like a serger. I don't need the sewing and serging part but it is a 1941.00value for 799.95.

I have read good and bad reviews. The reviews that are bad seemed like it might have been the operators fault. IE, thread bunching in the bobbin area which more than likely would be tension problem.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I wish I could give you some guidance...I am not familiar with it. 

I have seen that machine on HSN and it sure is tempting, especially with all the gorgeous projects they show. 

However, I have a Babylock that either sews or embroideries and I rarely use it because I hate to convert the machine. I prefer to sew on my Janome6500P.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Ruby,
I have been going through this quandary myself!
I have been watching the Futura 350 on other websites.
and the janomes. I am so confused about which one to get. I like you have read the reviews and also joined a couple yahoo groups to get honest evaluations.
For the money and what you get I keep leaning toward the Futura.
But I would really like to have a Janome.
The Brothers seem to have lots of interesting possibilities but I have a mental block where I will just never trust a Brother LOL
I have never done Machine embroidery... heck I have 4 sewing machines and not one of them is computerized LOL so I am looking at getting one and
for the money the Futura seems the way for me to go right now.
I can always upgrade to a Janome if I don't like it or when I am ready (read back at work LOL) 
At least thats the way I feel today. I have been scouring the internet reading what I can, went to the 2 dealers in the "city" last week and looked and still can't really make up my mind LOL
sorry this probly didn't help you a bit


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

I have 2 BabyLock's ( which are made by Brother or visversa), 2 Janome's and a old New Home(New Home is now the Janome brand). I had the Futura and sold it for the Babylock (Brother). I liked the Futura better.

I am now a loyal Janome owner. But, I think one can get a lemon from any manufacturer. I have been really pleased with Janome support and still will "in a New York minute" whip out my old New Home for straight sewing.

I bet that didn't help you at all, it is just my experience.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks guys. Well I took the plunge. I ordered the Brother PE700ii. I've just heard and read too much about the Singers. 

There were a couple reasons I went with the Brother. 1. The Singer HAD to be connected to the computer to do embroidery. 2. I REALLY did not need another sewing machine. I wanted a decicated embroidery machine. I feel there is not as much to go wrong with one, as there would be with the combo. 3. The Brother has a larger hoop. 

The price was the same, so I will let everyone know after I get it if I did good or not.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Please let us know how you like it when you get it! I will probably still be trying to decide LOL


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes congratulations! I can't wait to see what you turn out with it!


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, just to be contrary ..... I'm thinking of selling my Janome MC 300E and buying a Singer Futura CE-150. I just can't get used to the fiddling about with the downloading patterns onto the cards and then loading them into the machine and half the time I do it wrong (or maybe its the machine?). I have only used the Janome half a dozen times because it frustrates me so much. I like the idea of the Futura that it is linked directly to your laptop and that the software can read any of the other makers patterns. There is even a cross stitch program that you can buy. Anyone want a barely used Janome for a rock bottom price??

Limey


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Limey - I'm surprised about your issues with the 300E....

And Ruby - Congratulations, may you have LOTS of fun with your new machine.

Angie


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Angie - I think part of my frustration is that the size card needed is hard to find - in fact, impossible. I have to buy a larger meg card which is twice as expensive and the shop folks that demonstrated the machine didn't exactly lie, but told half truths on how the machine worked. In other words, its not what I thought it was going to be. A clear case of buyer beware. I am doing much more research on its replacement.

Limey


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I use a card like in a camera and a PCMCIA adpter, and it works fine. I might find time to take a picture and show you. But later today at the earliest.

But, as long as you like the machine you have, that's all that really matters.:cute:

Angie


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Congratulations Ruby! I'm going to be watching for everything you have to say as you use your new machine. I'm thinking seriously about getting one in November after my craft fair.

I have 2 Brother sergers and use them a lot. One is probably 15+ years old but not used a lot. My aunt was head of the sewing and craft department at a Walmart in Indiana. She got the serger at that time and gave it to me a couple of years ago. It replaced my 20 yr old Pfaff that was just about beyond repair; it had done a lot of work and the service bill would be $70 plus replacement parts. 

I ordered the newer one a couple of months ago from Walmart for $199 with free shipping site to store. I've used it a lot since I got it. It seems to be a good value. I use the older one all the time, too.

So I am thinking about ordering your model from WM and using their site to store free shipping. 

*One question* I have asked at the WM site ... One customer review said she had to buy software to do something. So I hope she asnwers with specifics.

Only reason I'm not getting it now is lack of time to use it until after the craft show.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Garnet said:


> So I am thinking about ordering your model from WM and using their site to store free shipping.
> 
> *One question* I have asked at the WM site ... One customer review said she had to buy software to do something. So I hope she asnwers with specifics.


Garnet, I don't think Wal Mart sells the model I have. The one they sell, you don have to have a 119. box that lets you download more patterns off the net. Also it only has the 4x4 hoop. The one I bought comes with a 
USB cord to hook directly to the computer from the machine. The model they have is Brother 350SE. Mine is Brother PE700ii. Their model sews and embroiderers, mine only embroiders. I have so many sewing machines already I didn't need one that sews also. I hope this helps you.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Ruby, it's the model you have that I am thinking of getting. I saw it on their site.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Here's the link where I saw it.
http://www.walmart.com/Brother-Pe700II-Embroidery-Machine/ip/10597617


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Yes that's the one. I bought mine through HSN so we could pay it out in 4 installments. We just couldn't come up with the full 800. at one time. They also have a 30 day no questions return policy. But I think I'll keep mine. :sing:

I think you will be happy with it. The only thing I wish it had come with the 4x4 hoop also. I will have to buy it later, because some of the designs are small and it waste a lot of stabelizer using the 5x7, for the small ones.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

The Brother site has this information on the embroidery machine, including specifications. I may have to order mine sooner. Don't know if I can wait till after the craft fair. 

BTW one of the reviews I read was from a customer who bought 2 to use in her business - very positive.

http://www.brother-usa.com/homesewing/ModelDetail.aspx?ProductID=PE700II


----------



## sage (May 11, 2002)

Ruby,

I have been looking at that machine also. I have a question. I've read that they sell pre-wound bobbins, do you use those or do you wind your own? 

Can you tell I'm new to this? It doesn't seem to me that it would be cost effective to buy the pre-wound ones even though you get many of them. And do you have to use a certain weight thread? I've read that too. 

I want a machine I can hook up to the internet so I don't have to buy the cards at $100and up a piece! I am so confused about all this! I have sewn for years, and embroidered by hand for years also but I thought I'd like to get a machine to do it.

Thanks so much for any info,

sage


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

sage, I have not bought any pre-wound bobbins. It came with a spool of bobbin thread and I've been winding my own. I think the reason people have been using the pre-wound is because there is more on them. But you do have to use the bobbin thread for machine embroidery. It is a very fine thread. I have been using the Coats and Clark machine embroidery thread also with no problem. I haven't tried regular machine thread on it so don't know if that would work or not.

All and all I've been very happy with mine. I haven't tried downloading from the net yet. Due to our internet I'll have to get DD to download some designs at work and transfer them to my computer. Just haven't taken the time to do that yet. 

The machine embroidery thread is 40 weight polyester. It's about 5 dollars a spool at Wal Mart and they only have about 6 or 7 colors. But you can order them off the net if you order several at one time cheaper.


----------



## sage (May 11, 2002)

Thank you for the info Ruby. I think I am going to order one. The only Brother dealer is in Spokane and he does not have this one. So I'll have to wait for the shipping time! Darn! I wanted to start right away!! Oh well.

Thanks again,

sage


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Sage, where are you ordering your em? And what is the shipping time?

When I ordered my serger from WM, the estimated shipping time was 18 days. However, it arrived in just 11. They have free tracking, so I could see it was probably going to arrive sooner.

I may plan for shipping time when I order so it will be here about the time I want to begin using it. 

I will be interested in any more info and pointers you and Ruby want to pass along.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I did find out a little tidbit about mine yesterday. I tried to figure out how to make a space between two words. Couldn't figure it out, so ask on another forum and someone told me how to do it.

So, Sage and Garnet, when you get yours and you want to do lettering, the under score is what makes the space _. I'm learning more every day. I need to find a FREE download for a thread conversion chart that has the Coats and Clark listed. The one in back of the book that comes with it don't have C&C listed.


----------



## sage (May 11, 2002)

I am going order though WM and do site to store hoping it will be faster than home shipping. And to the store is free! I ran out of time tonight (I work early am) so it is bed time now. I will let you know the shipping time Garnet.

Ruby that is good to know about the underscore! Thanks!

sage


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Sage and Garnet, 
Check out kenssewing.com, they have the brother 700ii for 599.00. free shipping
It is factory serviced but that can be a good thing.
Also they have 6 month layaway with 10% down.


----------



## sage (May 11, 2002)

Well I got a hiccup in my gittiup and have to put off my purchase for awhile. I am so bummed. But I have it to look forward to someday.


sage


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

sage said:


> Well I got a hiccup in my gittiup and have to put off my purchase for awhile. I am so bummed. But I have it to look forward to someday.
> 
> 
> sage


sage, sorry to hear you have to wait a while, but maybe that will give you time to store up some thread and stabelizers. You will enjoy it when you do get it though.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

sorry I am just catching this thread. DH bought me one of the early Futura embroidery machines. It hooks to the computer to embroidery. While I love it...I don't embroidery often as it is an expensive habit to get started with. There are issues with the bobbins on Singers in general. Also- my motor burned out after a year. They graciously replaced it as well as updated the bobbin holder, replaced the needle threader and sent me 4 free presser feet. They were very nice about it. 

I don't like having to put it in the shop 2x a year with normal use at $100 a pop. It is my maching now and I use it all the time. You might look into joining a yahoo group for your machine. There are ladies (and men) there than can help with any and I do mean any problem.

good luck. Have fun with your new baby!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

What happened?! I have been continuing to look for reviews and information about the Brother PE700ii. I have been debating about just when to order from Walmart, trying to plan to have it by mid November.

Well, I put in the search item, and it's no longer in the list of machines at the WM site. I've been checking daily this week. I'm wondering if WM will no longer carry it. Or if this is just temporary unavailable. Or if a later model is coming out and WM will be selling it. 

I had been satisfied that the PE700ii had been out long enough and had gotten good reviews. For that reason, I would like to get this model. May have to consider another retailer, though.

I'm continuing to watch.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Check out kenssewing.com, they have the brother 700ii for 599.00. free shipping
It is factory serviced but that can be a good thing.
Also they have 6 month layaway with 10% down.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Jokey, I saw that one also, and will keep it in mind.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

As I continued to research the embroidery machine, I found these links.

http://www.walmart.com/Brother-Pe700II-Embroidery-Machine/ip/10597617

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/ProductD...alogId=12605&keyword=Brother+PE700ii&sLevel=0

http://www.mrvacandmrssew.com/go/product/id/1070

The one for WM says out of stock online, which implies it will be available sometime. It's the highest price, with free site to store shipping.

Sear's price is lower, but has a $13 shipping charge.

MrVac MrsSew has the lowest price, with free shipping.

I have been reading the reviews at all three sites. Also, I noticed different information at the sites. You can see all the builtin designs, fonts, alphabets, and frame designs at the last one. I dont know if I would feel comfortable ordering from that one, but their reviews are favorable and the price is the lowest. I will have to check their return policy.


----------

